# Goats and chickens together ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have there chickens in the same pen as their goats I just got some hens and a rooster and was wandering about their feed I figure my goats will eat it all and wandering if its ok for them to eat the laying pellets and chop that I'm gna be feeding my chickens ? I had to put them together until the bay chicks I have get old enough to be with the bigger ones in their own pen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, it is not ok for goats to have chicken feed. There is too much corn in it and can cause bloat. Also, you don't want the chickens pooping on the goat's hay and feed.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks !!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

our chickens run free range..but feed is in their own pen, chicken feed is not good at all for goats.....they do make a mess in the hay..which has to be cleaned..OFTEN lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Besides the food factor;I think it would be messy to have the goats and chickens together simply because of the goats laying in the chicken poop, it would probably get all over them...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

happybleats said:


> our chickens run free range..but feed is in their own pen, chicken feed is not good at all for goats.....they do make a mess in the hay..which has to be cleaned..OFTEN lol..


this is exactly why we had to end the free range life and moved our chickens to a coop. 
asnd our black and gold banty hen just hatched her clutch yesterday! a little late in the year but she is a great mom. last year she hatched a barred rock rooster!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks for all the help we have been working on a coop and when I got these chickens I Diddnt know I'd have to separate the 2 mo old ones that were incubator hatched from the older hens so was at a loss as to where to put them till the baby's get bigger but we will figure something out thanks for all the help !! There's just so much to learn with all my new animals but I'm loving it !!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we used an old water trough and fitted it with a wire top to keep the chicks in and any threats out...when they chicks got big and too crowded we moved them to a stall that is fixed up for birds...concrete floor, chicken wired to the top and screen door..lol.
we have some fleur de murier chickens who are great brooders and are hatching a hutch out right now..two different nest..they are awesome moms..one hatched so far..the last hatch was 7 chicks..: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What types are those happybleats? Do you have a pic?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> this is exactly why we had to end the free range life and moved our chickens to a coop.
> asnd our black and gold banty hen just hatched her clutch yesterday! a little late in the year but she is a great mom. last year she hatched a barred rock rooster!


Yup, we ended the free range thing too, it wasn't a good month for the chickens  but they were pooping on my decks, eating all my plants. They could care less they had 50 acres of free space, they spent their whole day on my porch.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: That seems to be the popular hangout! We fenced in as well due to porch pottiers!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

We're going to move the big ones today into a chainlink dog pen and cover te top until they can be in the coop with the younger ones but I went out yesterday and was surprised to find that all 3 hens had laid eggs I figured they would not lay so soon after being moved so I was excited but they all lay at differnt times one laid early morn one afternoon and one in the late afternoon thankfully I got them before the goats stepped on them lol


----------

